# Insurance Billing Specialist Opportunities - Phila.



## ms_sonji (Feb 28, 2012)

A large healthcare organization in Philadelphia is seeking 2 -Collections/Billing Specialist. 

ENTRY LEVEL 

3RD Party Billing, collections, self pay, CPT and ICD-9.

Send/post your email or resume with contact info.

A great start for someone with little experience.


----------



## rohandd (Feb 29, 2012)

*Billing company*

Please contact me if you are interested in a billing company.
We are located in your region.
Thanks


----------



## cnapol143 (Feb 29, 2012)

*Camille Napolitano, CPC*

Interest in Billing Company opportunity.

Thank you.


----------



## rohandd (Feb 29, 2012)

Camille, send resume to dsouza@dsouzianc.com


----------



## rohandd (Feb 29, 2012)

*typo*

sorry, please send to dsouza@dsouzainc.com


----------



## temitire (Feb 29, 2012)

*my resume*

I herewith attached my resume for your perusal and ultimately processed for available jobs.
Thanks[/QUOTE]


----------



## egarci53 (Mar 5, 2012)

Hi I would like have an aportonity but I have to send my resume tomorrow this is my e-mail 
Evelyndlove@msn.com


----------

